# [July] What are you reading?



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (Jul 1, 2005)

Books?  Books on tape?  What reading are you doing?


----------



## Rl'Halsinor (Jul 1, 2005)

D-DAY 1944: Voices from Normandy  by Neillands and de Normann

The Art of the Trout Fly by Judith Dunham

The Ragamuffin Gospel by Brennan Manning


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 1, 2005)

Just got done reading Dime Store Magic by Kelley Armstrong...great read (plus my wife made me and I was really surprised)  

Now reading The Forge of Mars...

Next up is The Rose of the Prophet by Weis and Hickman.

edited: spelling change.


----------



## merztrumpet (Jul 1, 2005)

I've been reviewing The Neatest Little Guide to Stock Market Investing from Jason Kelly to refine my investment speak for those cocktail parties.  Between number crunching, I've been picking my way through David Horowitz's Left Illusions: An Intellectual Odyssey.


----------



## maransreth (Jul 1, 2005)

Rereading King's Buccaneer by Feist at the moment, love that book.

Picked up the latest by Eddings (Crystal Gorge) and will read this after rereading the first two. Main reason to pick it up is that I hope that it is better than the other two. Shall see.

OT to this subject, if people do not already know, the next Feist book is due out in August.


----------



## Liminal Syzygy (Jul 1, 2005)

Just finished off "100 Years of Solitude" by Gabriel Garcia Marquez. It's interesting seeing such a strong fantasy element in a novel called by some "the best work of the 20th century".

Now reading "The Knight" by Gene Wolfe.


----------



## DarkSoldier (Jul 1, 2005)

After three weeks, I'm halfway through "The Annotated Legends." Before that, I pummelled through the entire Dune series, one after another, and now that the Science Fiction Book Club has their hardcover format Chapterhouse: Dune, I'm going to replace my cheap paperback copy.

In a less "intellectual" vein, I've got Ultimate Fantastic Four and Ultimates 2 on my pull list at the FLC/GS.


----------



## ddvmor (Jul 1, 2005)

I currently reading David Simon's The Corner.  I plan to follow up with the third Dark Tower book, if the guy I lent it to ever finishes it!  Grrrr...


----------



## MonsterMash (Jul 1, 2005)

Currently: _Lyceian Arcana_ to review it, _The Confusion_ by Neal Stephenson and _Reaper Man_ by Terry Pratchett, also working through some copies of the _New York Review of Books_.


----------



## Justin (Jul 1, 2005)

Just picked up Dan Simmons' Olympos, so I'm first re-reading Ilium.

Deep Survival by Laurence Gonzales

Resilient Storage Networks by Greg Schulz


----------



## diaglo (Jul 1, 2005)

*From WotC*

DMG2
Heroes of Battle
Champions of Ruin


----------



## WayneLigon (Jul 1, 2005)

Still working on _The Neutronium Alchemist_ part one; just about done with it and already have Part Two. Man, this a huge, huge work but it's very good and moves along very well. Multiple characters and viewpoints but he handles it all effortlessly.


----------



## spatha (Jul 1, 2005)

The Deed of Paksenarrion.


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 1, 2005)

*Water Music* by T. Coraghessan Boyle.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Jul 1, 2005)

Novels:
Just finished up *Grey Knights* by Ben Counter (Warhammer 40k fiction)


Gaming Books:
*Werewolf*: The Forsaken (WtF! lol)


Comics/Graphic Novels:
Nausicaa of the Valley of Wind


On Order:
*The Inquisition War* (another Warhammer 40k novel; love this setting)
*Soul Drinker*, by Ben Counter


----------



## Gentlegamer (Jul 1, 2005)

"Ordinary Courage: The Revolutionary War Adventures of Joseph Plumb Martin," by James Kirby Martin


----------



## Wombat (Jul 1, 2005)

I have recently (past couple weeks) finished off _American Gods_, _Harry Potter & the Order of the Phoenix_, _Wyrd Sisters_ and _Devil in the White City_.  

I think I should read some history for a bit, maybe something to do with medieval Russia ... I am currently indecisive and open to all sorts of suggestions.


----------



## evildmguy (Jul 1, 2005)

Novels:
Maiden of Pain - I review that elsewhere.  
Starrise at Corrivale - A Star*Drive book that is really good!
Buffy Anthology Vol. 4

on deck:  Book on Serenity, book on Joss Whedon, more DND novels, vampire novel

Graphic Novels
She Hulk 
Crisis on Infinite Earths
Batman and Superman - Very good!
Teen Titans

Non fiction:
Beyond Tells:  Power Poker Psychology
.NET books (programming) 

RPG:
vampire 
Alternity Star*Drive and other various Alternity books

Have a good one!  Take care!  

edg


----------



## ragboy (Jul 1, 2005)

*Fiction:* _The Three Musketeers_ (just finished it last night...) Next up: _Twenty Years After_

*Non-Fiction:* Nothing, still... need some history to get my brain going again. 

*Comics:* Conan #17 - Finally, we get to Arenjun, and Conan starts doing what he does best: Thieving, murdering, pillaging, drinking, and...seeking the attention of the ladies. Still haven't found anything else that intices me to buy. 

*Gaming:* _Races of Eberron_ and _Sharn: City of Towers_...still. Plus some RPGA stuff.


----------



## Desdichado (Jul 1, 2005)

Audiobooks:  _Lord of Chaos_.  It just started, so it'll probably keep me busy all month.  I have read that before, but I had previously completely abandoned Robert Jordan.  I need to get caught up on the books I haven't read in time for the October release of book 11.

Nonfiction:  _Parallel Worlds_ by Michio Kaku.  Still.  I need to finish this.

Fiction:  I've been stuck about 4/5's through _City of Towers_ for quite a while.  I really need to just read the last few chapters and give the book back to my neighbor.

Upcoming:  I've trying to keep my plate relatively clear so I don't have to feel like I'm dropping anything like a hotcake when the Harry Potter book comes out in a few weeks.


----------



## Wombat (Jul 1, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Upcoming:  I've trying to keep my plate relatively clear so I don't have to feel like I'm dropping anything like a hotcake when the Harry Potter book comes out in a few weeks.




You and so many of us  

(sez the Wombat, dusting off his Hagrid costume again for another Midnight Potter Release Party)


----------



## JimAde (Jul 1, 2005)

Finishing up The Elegant Universe by Brian Greene (string physics)
About to read Phi (a history and exploration of the Golden Ration)

Re-reading Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets with my daughter.


----------



## bolen (Jul 1, 2005)

Now:

-  Still reading Roger Penrose's The Road to Reality - Very good review of mathmatical physics but very strange ideas about Quantum Theory

-  just bought the new book set in conan's Hyboria "Legend of Kern"

-  reading the 2nd book in Cook's Black Company

Comics
-  1602 Have not started

-  Superman and Batman - Good but I was lost as to who all the characters were (I dont know DC very well


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2005)

Just finished *A Hymn Before Battle* by John Ringo... pretty darn good scifi military book.

I just started *Age of Conan, Hyborian Adventures: Legends of Kern. Volume 1: Blood of Wolves* by Loren L. Coleman. It looks pretty cool but I am only 5 pages in


----------



## bolen (Jul 1, 2005)

Is Ringo beter then Honor Harrington.  I just picked up the 1st one and it was awful.  So much technobabble nonsense


----------



## Karl Green (Jul 1, 2005)

bolen said:
			
		

> Is Ringo beter then Honor Harrington.  I just picked up the 1st one and it was awful.  So much technobabble nonsense




Well a Hymn Before Battle is the first book I have read of his... and there was techno-babble sooooo


----------



## Tetsubo (Jul 1, 2005)

The Blank Slate : The Modern Denial of Human Nature by Steven Pinker


----------



## ShrinkyLink (Jul 2, 2005)

spatha said:
			
		

> The Deed of Paksenarrion.




A superb book. Enjoy.

Currently reading _Star Wars: Jedi Healer_ and still trying to maintain focus and finish _The Eberron Campaign Handbook._


----------



## BadMojo (Jul 2, 2005)

ragboy said:
			
		

> *Fiction:* _The Three Musketeers_ (just finished it last night...) Next up: _Twenty Years After_
> 
> *Comics:* Conan #17 - Finally, we get to Arenjun, and Conan starts doing what he does best: Thieving, murdering, pillaging, drinking, and...seeking the attention of the ladies. Still haven't found anything else that intices me to buy.




Reading Steven Brust's _Paths of the Dead_ and just finished reading _500 Years After_.  Also just read Conan #17 and a Hellblazer TPB.  I'm really digging Dark Horse's Conan stuff.


----------



## Jerome Steelsides (Jul 2, 2005)

The Haunting of Hill House by Shirley Jackson



			
				diaglo said:
			
		

> DMG2
> Heroes of Battle
> Champions of Ruin



Why, Diaglo, why? Your OD&D books cry out for your attentions...


----------



## Welverin (Jul 2, 2005)

Still haven't finished Immortalis, but I've mostly been working on game books, some Exalted stuff and some catching up on Dungeon. Also read Ylesia (a SW ebook).



			
				DarkSoldier said:
			
		

> I pummelled through the entire Dune series, one after another




Was pummeling actually necessary? Also, how are the last two? I have yet to read them myself and I can never remember which one my said was terribly good.



			
				bolen said:
			
		

> -  Superman and Batman - Good but I was lost as to who all the characters were (I dont know DC very well




Hmm, neither do I, but I didn't find it a hinderance.


----------



## John Crichton (Jul 2, 2005)

Um.

Maxim Magazine and Sports Illustrated.

Just polished off Ultimate Spider-man HC volumes 4 & 5.


----------



## Welverin (Jul 2, 2005)

John Crichton said:
			
		

> *Maxim Magazine* and Sports Illustrated.




You read that?


----------



## Bront (Jul 2, 2005)

_Roger Zelazney's The Dawn of Amber_ by John Gregory Betancourt. (3 books in the series)

At the pace I'm going, I should be done with all three in about 2 weeks  (Getting about 4 hours time a week).  Not sure what I'll pick up then.  Maybe reread the Amber series.


----------



## John Crichton (Jul 2, 2005)

Welverin said:
			
		

> You read that?



After some intense staring, yeah.  The articles are for the most part hilarious.  The large features I usually ignore as they mostly deal with serial killers, terrorists or somesuch (actually, I'm not sure as ignore that section).  The interviews with celebs/hot chicks are great and the monthly articles like the review capsules and how to's are great.


----------



## haiiro (Jul 2, 2005)

I just finished Robert Chalmers' first novel, Who's Who in Hell, which was pretty good. It slumped in the second half, but the ending was the saddest thing I've ever read, and brilliant.

Now I've moved on to The Company, by Robert Littell -- a sprawling 900 page novel about the CIA, which is very good so far. And I'm still partway through the next-to-last volume of Cerebus; I've been reading Cerebus for around 10 years, and I'm excited to finally finish it.


----------



## Tauric (Jul 3, 2005)

Watership Down, by Richard Adams.

Soon, Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.

Then, I'll try to finish Jonathan Strange and Mr. Norrell.  It's good, but kinda bogs down in the middle.

Oh, I'm also reading a bunch of 'how to be a daddy' books, as my wife and I are expecting our  first in December.


----------



## Renton (Jul 3, 2005)

_The Resurrection Club_ by Christopher Wallace, The _Trigun_ Manga, and the new edition WFRP.  Listening to _The Archer's Tale_ by Bernard Cornwell in the car.


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Jul 3, 2005)

Renton said:
			
		

> _The Resurrection Club_ by Christopher Wallace, The _Trigun_ Manga, and the new edition WFRP. Listening to _The Archer's Tale_ by Bernard Cornwell in the car.




_The Archer's Tale_ is an excellent novel.  The entire Grail Quest trilogy (_The Archer's Tale, Vagabond, Heretic_) is one of my favorites.  I just finished the first book in Cornwell's newest trilogy.  The novel is called _The Last Kingdom._

_DM_


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jul 3, 2005)

The last book I started was _The First Book of Lankhmar_, the first volume of Gollancz's Fantasy Masterworks two-volume collected edition of Fritz Leiber's "Fafhrd and the Gray Mouser" stories.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Jul 3, 2005)

I received Stephen R. Donaldson's _"Runes of the Earth: The Last Chronicles of Thomas Covenant"_ in hardcover for Xmas.

It has been a long long time since I last read Covenant.  So I am re-reading the first six books now before I read _Runes of the Earth_. I am currently on _The Illearth War_.

I must say that there is a lot more to Covenant I am appreciating now. I first read them in the early 80s when I was a teenager. I read them after that a few times - but not in the past 15 years or so.

It's been a long time since I visited The Land.  Surprising how much of it I missed out on during the visits of my youth...

Upshot: Covenant is not for teens and tweens and never was meant to be.


----------



## Brakkart (Jul 5, 2005)

Working my way through the Counsellors and Kings trilogy by Elaine Cunningham. Already finished The Magehound and I'm halfway through the Floodgate... and its really a let down thus far. After her wonderful songs and Swords books (especially Elfshadow) and the Evermeet book, this series is just bad by comparison. Still I bought all 3 books, so I'll finish reading them, it might get better, but I'm doubting that it will.

Still I have Maiden of Pain (wary cos of bad reviews), Farthest Reach and the last of the Scions of Arrabar books to read soon, so hopefully they will help me get over what is proving to be a big disappointment. Has made me very wary of buying the forthcoming Waterdeep novel as I don't rate Ed Greenwood as a novelist and this series sure has dented my faith in Elaine's writing skills.


----------



## Acid_crash (Jul 6, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Still working on _The Neutronium Alchemist_ part one; just about done with it and already have Part Two. Man, this a huge, huge work but it's very good and moves along very well. Multiple characters and viewpoints but he handles it all effortlessly.




Read Pandora's Star by Hamilton...just as good, if not just a little bit better.  The end of this book was a good cliffhanger.


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Jul 6, 2005)

The Three Stigmata of Palmer Eldritch by Phillip K Dick


----------



## MonsterMash (Jul 6, 2005)

Acid_crash said:
			
		

> Read Pandora's Star by Hamilton...just as good, if not just a little bit better.  The end of this book was a good cliffhanger.



I've bought Pandora's Star, but I'm not starting it till I finish Stephenson's The Confusion as I can't read two tomes at a time - in fact I'll probably reads something short inbetween.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jul 6, 2005)

Been reading The Jackal of Nar and working on the sequel, the Grand Design. Not bad stuff but it's taking me some time to move through the numerous characters.


----------



## Welverin (Jul 7, 2005)

*update*

Read parts of The Outcaste and have moved onto The Sidereals.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jul 7, 2005)

Finished the Grand Design and started working on the third volume, Saints of the Sword.


----------



## MonsterMash (Jul 7, 2005)

Just started reading the Da Vinci Code


----------



## John Crichton (Jul 8, 2005)

Updated...

Just started the first Harry Potter book.  I wanted something that I knew I'd like.  And I was right (along with zillions of others).  I'm about 75 pages in and lovin' it.


----------



## KenM (Jul 8, 2005)

Elizibeth Moon's The Speed of Dark.


----------



## Asmo (Jul 9, 2005)

Finished "American Gods" by Neil Gaiman and are in the middle of the third book of the "The Belgariad" by David Eddings. This is a trip down memory lane, it was the first thing I read after "Lord of the Rings" some 20 years ago. Still very entertaining.

Asmo


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Jul 9, 2005)

I am now reading _Wal-Mart Nation_ and am working my way through Necromancer Games' _The Crystal Skull_ to work into my campaign.  I am hoping to read some more David Gemmell after this and I also have _Wars of the Irish Kings_ on my waiting list.

DM


----------



## spatha (Jul 9, 2005)

ShrinkyLink said:
			
		

> A superb book. Enjoy.



It was and I did. Now that I am done The Deed of Paksenarrion I am reading Old Man's War by John Scalzi.


----------



## Blue Eyed Frau (Jul 10, 2005)

I am reading Harry Potter " The Goblet of Fire "  just reading it before the movie comes out in December..


----------



## Cursed Quinn (Jul 10, 2005)

I just got Fool's Errand, by Robin Hobb. It's been so long since I read her books however, that I've gone back and started over from the beginning. Finished the Farseer trilogy, and am now on book 2 (Mad Ship) of the Liveship Traders. 

Overall, I think I like the Farseer trilogy more than Liveship Traders. Gonna finish up Liveship so I can get back to FitzChivalry!!!


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jul 10, 2005)

Well, I had a ten-hour round trip drive this past weekend, so I was able to finish the audiobook version of _Blessed are the Cheesemakers_ by Sarah-Kate Lynch. It is a wry and very enjoyable piece of fluff which made me laugh out loud a bunch of times. I'm currently listening to _Nostradamus Ate My Hamster_ by Robert Rankin, which is interesting and also good fun.

Given that I have both a twelve-hour round trip and a 20-hour round trip in the car coming up later this month, I should be able to 'read' a few more books before month-end.

-Dave


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jul 10, 2005)

I read _Sorcery and Cecilia; or, the Enchanted Chocolate Pot_ and the first two of Bernard Cornwell's _Sharpe_ novels last week. Heading towards more Cornwell; the sequel to _Sorcery and Cecilia_ doesn't really interest me.


----------



## Gentlegamer (Jul 11, 2005)

_Saga of Old City_, by Gary Gygax


----------



## Pielorinho (Jul 11, 2005)

Been getting a lot of audiobooks for my commute to and from campus these days.  My latest two were _The Girl who Loved Tom Gordon_, a bit of Stephen King stupidity (the man's fantastic when he's on his game, but in this book he was very much off his game, and boyoboy does he suh-huck when he's off his game!)  and something called _Unnatural Exposure_, by Patricia O'Connor or someone.

The latter was pretty unsatisfying:  there was some cool story in there, but it was hampered by a very irritating protagonist (she actually got "Snotty Yuppie" tattooed on her forehead, in aromatherapy cappucino dye) and a supremely irritating voice reader.

My two latest books on CD are _Pagan Babies_, by Elmore Leonard (the last one I got by him was read by this marvelous Chicago guy with about a bajillion tons of attitude in each line), and _Brave New World_, which I've not read in about fifteen years.

In addition, I've just finished _Meanwhile, Back at the Ranch_, by Kinky Friedman.  Eh.  It passed the time well enough, and I only winced at his too-hip-to-be-Borscht humor a couple of times.  If you like Mel Brooks, you'll probably like this schlemiel.

And I read _God Save the Mark_ today, a Donald Westlake humorous novel about the world's biggest sucker.  It's pretty dang funny; I recommend it, especially if you're a fan of his great Dortmunder books.

Next up?  _The Liar_, by Stephen Frye.

Daniel


----------



## barsoomcore (Jul 12, 2005)

I'm reading _Night of Knives_ by Ian Cameron Esselmont, which is the first novel by him set in the world of the Malazan Empire so brilliantly realised by Steven Erickson in his series _The Malazan Books of the Fallen_, which everyone must read. Before starting that, I reread ALL the released Malazan books by Erickson, BACKWARDS.

Well, I read each book FORWARDS, but I read them in reverse order, starting with number 5 and finishing with number 1. It says something about Erickson's creation that it wasn't all that notably out of sequence -- except for a couple of very large plots, much of the story is told out of sequence anyways, so getting it in a DIFFERENT non-linear sequence was actually pretty interesting.

Erickson is blowing me away so much these days. Just utterly blowing me away.


----------



## Malakor (Jul 12, 2005)

Currently Reading Murder on teh Lusitania by Conrad Allen, the first of a series of novels set in the early 1900's about a former Pinkerton detective working for Cunard.  Each book has a murder mystery set on a different vessel.  They are enjoyable reads, even when you've read them in reverse order   

Next in my stack is The Cabinet of Curiosities by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child.   It features the same primary character as thier novel The Relic (You remember, they made a terrible movie out of that one about 10 years ago or so?  The book was MUCH better).


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 12, 2005)

Just started reading Jumper again this morning. It really is a great novel. One of Steven Goulds' best.


----------



## Doc_Klueless (Jul 13, 2005)

Critical Care Certification: Preparation, Review, & Practice Exams, 4th Edition by Thomas Ahrens & Donna Prentice.

It's for my CCRN which means about an extra $175 a month in my paycheck. Otherwise, I'd rather gouge out my eyes than read anymore.


----------



## warlord (Jul 13, 2005)

Stephen King's Night Shift.


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 14, 2005)

barsoomcore said:
			
		

> Well, I read each book FORWARDS, but I read them in reverse order, starting with number 5 and finishing with number 1. It says something about Erickson's creation that it wasn't all that notably out of sequence -- except for a couple of very large plots, much of the story is told out of sequence anyways, so getting it in a DIFFERENT non-linear sequence was actually pretty interesting.




On my last re-read I went like 4-1-5-2-3, but I think I'll try the backwards reading thing next. Of course as I'm giving GotM to my sister and to a friend after that in order to spread the word, it's probably for the best anyway ... 


And I'm currently reading _Perdido Street Station_ by China Mieville. I saw it recommended many times before, but the crucial recommendation came from Shemeska, to whom ripvanwormer suggested it. Both are the kind of people I'm utterly awed by, so I finally got two of his bools. And here I am, enjoying the fantastic, whacky, brilliant ride. Good thing I got _The Scar_ already so I can continue tomorrow ...

If you play any kind of steampunk game, CoC, Planescape or in a similar setting, this is an absolute must. If not, it's still so full of brilliant ideas that you should read it anyway. I have found the missing member of my personal author pantheon .


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Jul 14, 2005)

Malakor said:
			
		

> Next in my stack is The Cabinet of Curiosities by Douglas Preston and Lincoln Child.   It features the same primary character as thier novel The Relic (You remember, they made a terrible movie out of that one about 10 years ago or so?  The book was MUCH better).




Cabinet wasn't bad.  I felt a little let down by the ending.  Be sure to go to P&C's web page and read the alternate ending afterwards.  The next one, Still life with Crows was quite good.  I am hoping to start Brimstone (the next one in series after Crows) this week.

Have you read any other P&C?  I really enjoyed The Ice Limit.


----------



## Exquisite Dead Guy (Jul 14, 2005)

warlord said:
			
		

> Stephen King's Night Shift.




Ah, my introduction to King.  While he makes his big money with his novels, I most enjoy his short story compilations.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jul 16, 2005)

Finished Rankin's _Nostradamus Ate My Hamster_ and found it a quite funny and thoroughly enjoyable work. Very tongue in cheek.

Not sure what's up next. I have a 13 hour drive on Tuesday and 20 hours in the car the following Sunday-Monday, so I'll cruise a few library branches tomorrow to see what I can find for books on CD.

-Dave


----------



## Barendd Nobeard (Jul 16, 2005)

*Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince*

Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince

Just read about 195 pages.  And if I didn't have to be at work in five hours, I'd keep on reading!


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jul 16, 2005)

Shaman's Crossing by Robin Hobb

The Bitterbrynde Trilogy by Cecilia Dart-Thornton

and someone's given me Foucault's Pendulum by Umberto Eco to read on holiday. I have no idea why


----------



## Dakkareth (Jul 16, 2005)

Just finished the new Harry Potter ... dunno what I'm going to read next.


----------



## Waylander the Slayer (Jul 18, 2005)

Reading:
"The Scar" by China Meiville - very good, even better than PDS so far. 
Finished Wildwood Road by Christopehr Golden - a good horror book
The Kite Runner by Khaled Husseini- One of the best books I have ever read.
Also have purchased Gene Wolfe's "Long Sun" series (any opinion would be welcome)


----------



## KaosDevice (Jul 18, 2005)

Well after many reccomendations by folks here I am reading throught the Black Company books and boooooooy howdy, why didn't I read these a ways back? I'm into the second series now and just snapping them up.  Good stuff, thanks to those of you out there that reccomended them to me.


----------



## drothgery (Jul 18, 2005)

Read the Heris Serrano half of Elizabeth Moon's Familias Regenant books.
Was re-reading Steven Brust's Vlad Taltos books (got up to Phoenix before some orders from Amazon.com showed up).
Interrupted that for Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince.
Started the Esmay Suiza half of the aforementioned Familias Regenant books.
Will probably finish my Vlad Taltos re-read when I'm done with that.

Not sure what's next when I'm done with those.


----------



## JoeGKushner (Jul 18, 2005)

Finished Vampire Hunter D. Avoid at all costs. Truly terrible. Might be good for a preteen.

Now reading Faded Suns trilogy by the author of the Moraine saga (probably spelled that wrong but can't sepll her name either... C.J. Cheryn?)


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 18, 2005)

JoeGKushner said:
			
		

> Now reading Faded Suns trilogy by the author of the Moraine saga (probably spelled that wrong but can't sepll her name either... C.J. Cheryn?)




C.J. Cherryh, pronounced "Cherry" with a silent H on the end.   

I'm reading New York Stories: The Best of the City Section of the New York Times, edited by Constance Rosenblum. If you are a New Yorker, former New Yorker looking for a piece of the city that you miss (like me), or just interested in New York City or city/personal dynamics in genereal, this is a great book. I want to go back for a visit...


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 18, 2005)

Finished up a re-reading of _Song of Ice and Fire _ series. 

Started reading _Best of the Best _ (anthology of Sci Fi stories from 20 years of sci-fi "best of the year" anthologies -- try saying that several times fast!)

Am halfway through _The Depths of Time _ by Roger Macbride Allen.  Sci fi, first in a trilogy. Very compelling time travel premise.  

Still crawling my way through the new/re-release _Thieves World _ anthology.  Haven't actually made it through the first story yet.  I keep the book in my car and read it when I have a second (eating alone, or waiting for someone in my car, etc.) -- haven't had many of those moments this summer.  

_Pagan Babies_ by Elmore Leonard.  Turned out to be so-so, not as entertaining as he usually is.  

_Spineless Wonders: Tales from the Invertebrate World _ -- good non-fiction about leeches, fire ants, slime eels, dragonflies, mosquitoes, houseflies, giant squid -- a chapter on each.


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 18, 2005)

detomo said:
			
		

> and someone's given me Foucault's Pendulum by Umberto Eco to read on holiday. I have no idea why




Prepare to have mind blown.  If you can get into it.  I had to set it aside for a year before I was in the right frame of mind.


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 18, 2005)

Dakkareth said:
			
		

> And I'm currently reading _Perdido Street Station_ by China Mieville.




you know, I bought this book about 2 years ago, and it's still sitting on my shelf unread.  For some reason, I pick it up, flip it open, then put it back down and find something else.  I don't know why and it's driving me mad.  perhaps I've been victim of some kind of mind control.


----------



## EricNoah (Jul 18, 2005)

Cursed Quinn said:
			
		

> Overall, I think I like the Farseer trilogy more than Liveship Traders. Gonna finish up Liveship so I can get back to FitzChivalry!!!




I read them in reverse order (Liveship first, farseer second).  It was not a bad way at all to experience the story.


----------



## Hijinks (Jul 18, 2005)

_The Fiery Cross_ by Diana Gabaldon (http://www.dianagabaldon.com/)

It was published in 2001 and the long-awaited next book, _A Breath of Snow and Ashes, _is coming out in September.  Yahoooooo!  But it's been a while since I read _Cross_, so I'm re-reading so that I'm up to speed.

For those of you who don't know Diana Gabaldon's work, I recommend picking up _Outlander_.  It's the story of a 1940's WWII nurse who goes back in time through the stones in Scotland and becomes involved in the Highlander battles at Culloden and in France in the 1700's.  TONS of history, some good sex and romance, and the best female heroine I've ever read (and I was an English major, so I've read a LOT).

_Outlander _is the first in the series, then there are 4 more, with the one coming out in September being the 6th in the series, and it's probably not the last.  Unfortunately, she takes forever to write them because they're so densely packed with information.


----------



## Krug (Jul 18, 2005)

Sandman _Preludes and Nocturnes_. Plan to reread the whole series. Been too long.


----------



## Wombat (Jul 19, 2005)

Krug said:
			
		

> Sandman _Preludes and Nocturnes_. Plan to reread the whole series. Been too long.




Always a brilliant journey!

Just read _Harry Potter & the Half-Blood Prince_ -- now heading back to a bit of history and a bit of Amelia Peabody Emerson.


----------



## Chain Lightning (Jul 19, 2005)

Reading Tad Williams' "The Memory, Sorrow, and Thorn" books. I'm on the last 50 pages of "The Dragon Bone Chair" right now. I decided to pick up this series because it was one of those things that I kept seeing on the shelves everytime I  browse through the store. The page count is huge and meaty and I was hoping to set my teeth into something epic. 

So finally I gave up resisting and bought the first book. So far I like his writing style . . . but plot wise, it moves rather slow considering how many pages I've consumed. I'm gonna assume that more stuff will start to snowball and gain speed as I enter into the 2nd book. At least I hope so. However, despite the slow moving plot, I'm not bored or anything. I still enjoy following the characters.





			
				Lobo Lurker said:
			
		

> Novels:
> Just finished up *Grey Knights* by Ben Counter (Warhammer 40k fiction)




"Grey Knights" is awesome. Counter's best. I tried to read "Soul Drinker" , but just couldnt' finish it.  He must've grew as a writer after "Soul Drinker", because "Grey Knights" is way better. 

Of the 40k line, I love almost anything by Dan Abnett. Have you checked out the Eisenhorn Trilogy or Guant's Ghosts? I'm fixing to read the Ciphas Cain books next. I heard they're good.


----------



## Krug (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeap I love Abnett's stuff. I didn't enjoy the first book in the Ciphas Cain series though.


----------



## Ankh-Morpork Guard (Jul 19, 2005)

Currently paging through _The Fifth Elephant_ by Terry Pratchett and _Guns, Germs, and Steel_ by Jared Diamond.

And interesting combination of books to be reading at the same time.


----------



## diaglo (Jul 19, 2005)

Book of Ebon Bindings by M.A.R.Barker


----------



## KaosDevice (Jul 19, 2005)

Ankh-Morpork Guard said:
			
		

> Currently paging through _The Fifth Elephant_ by Terry Pratchett and _Guns, Germs, and Steel_ by Jared Diamond.




Diamond has a new book out called 'Collapse' I made a mental note to track it down after I finish the current heap o'books. Looks interesting.


----------



## Krug (Jul 28, 2005)

_Dragon Rider_ by Cornelia Funke. Very readable.


----------



## Tetsubo (Jul 28, 2005)

The Secular City by Harvey Cox


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 28, 2005)

spatha said:
			
		

> The Deed of Paksenarrion.




I love that trilogy.  

Currently reading:
Dungeon Master's Guide II
Weapons of Legacy

Just finished: Harry Potter and the Half Blood Prince


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jul 28, 2005)

Just started reading _The DaVinci Code_, after my wife has pestered me to read it for about a year now. Can't believe I put it off for this long! It's an easy read, but so many interesting ideas!


----------



## DaveStebbins (Jul 29, 2005)

Well, I didn't listen to as many audioboks during my 33 hours in the car last week as I thought I would. I guess I shouldn't be surprised, since I had my daughter with me half the time.

We listened to _The Daily Show with Jon Stewart Presents America, the Book, the Audiobook_, which was very funny though some of the jokes went over my daughter's head. We also listened to _The Best and the Second Best of Car Talk_, which doesn't really qualify as a book. On the trip back I listened to Michael Crichton's _The Great Train Robbery_, which was a very interesting read. I was glad to find it as a book on CD at the library, because I had been meaning to read it for years. I also have a bunch of others on deck, and am on the reserve list for HP6 at the library. While I work out, I am currently listening to _The Adventures of Guy Noir_ from Garrison Keillor's Prarie Home Companion radio shows which also isn't technically a book.

-Dave


----------



## MonsterMash (Jul 29, 2005)

_The Rational Unified Process Made Easy_ by Kroll and Krutchen, also still reading _The Confusion_ by Neal Stephenson (eventually I'll finish it).


----------



## Kanegrundar (Jul 29, 2005)

Still reading Eisenhorn (late June and early July has been rough on reading time) and I'm getting ready to start Grisham's The Broker (that one ought to be a quick read).

Kane


----------



## spatha (Jul 29, 2005)

Almost done reading  The last light of the Sun by Guy Gavrile Kay
<table class="tableBackground" cellpadding="3" cellspacing="1"> <tbody> <tr> <td>
</td></tr> <tr> <td>
</td></tr> <tr> <td>
</td></tr> <tr> <td>
</td></tr></tbody> </table>


----------



## RaceBannon42 (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm reading Gene Wolfe's the Wizard, book two of the Wizard Knight Duology.

It's extremely well written, althought  it hasn't totally grabbed be as I thought it would. I have been struggling through a number of books lately. 

Before the Wizard Knight I read the first two books of Charles Stross's Merchant Princes series.  The Family Trade and the Hidden Family. They were originally intended to be one volume but were split up. These were extremly enjoyable reads. I breezed through them both very quickly which was just what I needed. They remind be very much of Zelazny's Amber series, at least in concept.

I've been on a huge book buying spree lately, and have probably half a hundred books in my que.  I'm thinking I'm going to go with Focault's Pendulum next.


----------



## Starman (Jul 29, 2005)

I just finished Dan Simmons' _Ilium _and _Olympos _which were both fantastic. In fact, it put me in the mood to reread his _Hyperion Cantos_, which I am currently working on. 

Starman


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Jul 29, 2005)

Currently reading the new Harry Potter book (which, I must say, is excellent!!)

Next up is "Elantris" (YAY! A stand-alone fantasy nove!), 

Then "Dark Water", and then the Ring trilogy ("Ring", "Spiral" and "Loop": not to be confused with "Lord of the Rings".)

After that? The Historian.


----------



## Eridanis (Jul 29, 2005)

Cursed Quinn said:
			
		

> I just got Fool's Errand, by Robin Hobb. It's been so long since I read her books however, that I've gone back and started over from the beginning. Finished the Farseer trilogy, and am now on book 2 (Mad Ship) of the Liveship Traders.
> 
> Overall, I think I like the Farseer trilogy more than Liveship Traders. Gonna finish up Liveship so I can get back to FitzChivalry!!!




For the past month, I've been reading through the Liveship and Tawny Man trilogies like a man in the desert drinks water. Holy cow, can that woman write gripping stories! It took me a while to get into SHIP OF MAGIC, but believe me when I say it's worth it!

I'm about 150 from the end of Fool's Fate (the last book). Keep reading the Liveship books; quite a bit of the Tawny Man books is set up by the Liveship books.

NExt on my list is probably some non-fiction; not sure what, though. I co-worker just told me the precis of Simmons' ILLIUM, and that stoked me to check it out at some point.


----------

